# Human Skull found on Mars



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 2, 2007)

There is flowing water on Mars. A human skull has been found on the surface.
The first statement is confirmed by NASA. Recent images prove that the Red Planet has flowing water, or at least a flowing mixture of ice & slush. 
The human skull, has not yet been confirmed. Thankfully, images speak for themselves so you can decide for yourself. 
The below image was taken by Mars Rover Spirit during Sol 513.
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/9581/mars1102skullcontextvieqc2.jpg

Is this a humanoid skull? At first glance it definitely seems so. The striking similarities deserve a closer look. Here is another view: 
*img161.imageshack.us/img161/2083/mars2102skullcloserviewcn0.jpg
Notice the smooth rounded shape on the forehead, the dark eye sockets, the bone bridge between the evenly distanced eye holes, the nose shape and opening for the mouth. All of this suggesting an anatomically correct humanoid skull.
However - it's not so perfect. While the upper portion of this object certainly is consistent, disturbingly consistent, with that of a human skull - the bottom half looks somewhat unnatural. Not something you would expect to see on a genuine artifact such as this.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2007)

interesting. +1


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 2, 2007)

cool, bt i think its just  a stone which  looks like a human skull, nywayz theres no way to prove my point also so u never know whats exactly it is 
Cheers


----------



## FatBeing (Mar 2, 2007)

Is it just me or does that look more like a stormtrooper's helmet from Star Wars?


----------



## mehulved (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah that's how it appeared to me too.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 2, 2007)

Only way to prove is to get that thing back to earth. I want to believe its a real skull.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 2, 2007)

it's just a rock, with some lighting effects thrown in.. remember the face of human on the mars, that was taken with low resolution camera earlier turned out to be nothing but a small hill,,,,,


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 2, 2007)

yaah ,this thing needs to be researched out


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does that look more like a stormtrooper's helmet from Star Wars?


Indeed. But I'm sure its a rock similar to humal skull.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Why need to search it

its fatBeing and soon u see raboo there

Actually we r moving to Mars

Read here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50017&highlight=mars


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Mar 2, 2007)

i have received twp reps but the reps are 6 only.Earlier,it was 6 only
__________
*www.alienvideo.net/video-nasa-sts-48-ufo-attacked-secret-war-in-space.php
Secret war in space.
__________
In actuality, David Bowie in 1971 and in collaboration with Communist Russia, launched millions of poorly made replica skulls at the red planet, and even an entire mountain range that looked like nothing like a sort of human face was boosted over there. Why? His goal in this monster investment was to ensure that royalties for his 1973 release 'Life on Mars?' would flood in every time some new Mars probe discovered one of his rock-skulls, because every documentary and news programme covering the event would inevitably use the song.

The discovery of water on Mars' surface is thought to be part of the wider conspiracy. It is thought that the stream observed is the result of a crude drainage system utilised by the now incontinent Major Tom, who Bowie personally launched into deep space in order to one-up NASA in 1969. Ironically, and probably because Bowie erratically chose to record the event in a song rather than a live, global television broadcast, 'Space Oddity' ended up accompanying the Apollo 11 landing rather than upstaging it. This is thought to be the motivation behind Bowie's exploits of Mars.


----------



## anispace (Mar 2, 2007)

now we know that there is no life on mars  

its just a rock i guess..


----------



## magnet (Mar 2, 2007)

well i think the us ppl will b more happy if they find oil on mars rather than H 2 o on mars


----------



## cooldip10 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing can be surely said.. 

 *According to most (including me..) .. its just a rock with some natural effects.

 *But one of the scientists said that we all could be _MARTIAN_ (seriously,I'm not jokin) . This was the time when all of us saw the launch of *SPIRIT*(The probe which was sent to MARS for testing the rocks and all).. a couple of years back. 
 So it might be possible that the martian moved here (Earth) to sustain their race after being crushed by pollution and all which is about to take s place here also( not now... after 1000 years more)
__________


			
				anispace said:
			
		

> now we know that there is no life on mars
> 
> its just a rock i guess..



 No life.. but some traces of living organisms have been found::
 The climatic conditions don't persist life there, That's all


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Mar 2, 2007)

I think that NASA is again playing a prank on people like sending the person to moon.They must have shot the video in Area-51


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ NO this time Area-69
Area-51 is reserved for future moon missions


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

yea... hope to see a "Man on MARS" documentary soon...


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 2, 2007)

See that black arrow in the pic.. that's another human skull.. distinct nose.. hmm..
Seems like humans have not only landed on the moon... some nation(India?) must have secretly landed on Mars too.. and crashed there *webpages.charter.net/kylegdb/smilies/38.gif*img116.exs.cx/img116/1231/z7shysterical.gif
We Indians having a striking record of crashing on the roads here 

 Or maybe... it's _Ravana _& his _stormtroopers_... crash landed onto Mars on his _Pushpak Viman_.. while searching for more lands.. or ladies 

 Or maybe.. it's Predator.. in all his original ugliness...​ *img409.imageshack.us/img409/2950/untitled1tk9.jpg​


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

^^It should be conspirency theory Mars Mission Hoax


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

hey ya man... its looks like a predator type of mask... i knew i had seen it b4...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 2, 2007)

he is new member of digit forum


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> ^^ NO this time Area-69


Dude you are playing too much of gta these days


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 2, 2007)

Its gud...Im pretty excited.....kahin to doosri duniya bhi hai hamare alawa..so many galaxies .so many stars......so many planets...fir bhi kahin life nahin ? 

its gud to see NASA progressing more n more ......lets keep our fingers crossed  ...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Dude you are playing too much of gta these days


 
 I'm Feeling Lucky (Just google it!!!)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=432496&postcount=6




			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Its gud...Im pretty excited.....kahin to doosri duniya bhi hai hamare alawa..so many galaxies .so many stars......so many planets...fir bhi kahin life nahin ?
> 
> its gud to see NASA progressing more n more ......lets keep our fingers crossed  ...


 
better u search USA speciallly Area-51 and 69 

there is a lot lot lot life on moon and mars


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

THERE IS NOTHING SUCH AS AREA 69.It is only in gta


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

Its there ya ya its there ask DJ


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 2, 2007)

Nah!! just a rock.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 2, 2007)

Get start running from earth mars attak


----------



## VirtualV (Mar 2, 2007)

it reminds me of "DOOM"

some conspiracy involving the UAC and John Carmack



> The Union Aerospace Corporation is the largest
> corporate entity in existence
> 
> Originally focused on weapon and defense
> ...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2007)

sounds like a future gears of war... m ready to play ..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 2, 2007)

thank for info


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 2, 2007)

iam marine ................................. with BFG


----------



## mail2and (Mar 2, 2007)

What was Pallab doing up there?

Sourabh, you didn't say you 'did it' on Mars, too!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2007)

Whats the use of nose on the skull on MARs---there is no air or oxygen...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 2, 2007)

That must be the remains of marines who fought and died on DOOM 3. . I hope nasa does not do serious mistake and bring cyberskull to earth.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

*Feel like Nasa did something wrong in Area-69

NASA beter check u created human skull at MARS u should create it on MOON of person u lose on one of ur APOLLO missions*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 2, 2007)

It must a rock. The black dots representing eyes is a shadow or some sort of small depression. Observe the skull carefully. You will find a depression of the right side of head. It is not possible to have such kind of depression for a human skull. If was skull, it should have been rounded in that area too. One morething, it is unlikely that the black spots are eyes becoz eyes area should have been closed due to heavy dusty winds in Mars. The soil gathered in front of rock is due to obstruction caused by the rock to the dusty wind flow.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2007)

It is Alien sh1t


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2007)

mention source website. else we can't believe.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I saw the skull picture posted here on a gaming competition poster{cs,nfs,fifa 06}.It is identical.


----------



## anispace (Mar 3, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> Nothing can be surely said..
> 
> *According to most (including me..) .. its just a rock with some natural effects.
> 
> ...



that was supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 3, 2007)

oye koolbluez, nice finding man, ...
looks like Predator skull, Oops, tell NASA and Swarzenegar ( President of california )


----------



## chesss (Mar 3, 2007)

old.. and its a rock


----------



## subratabera (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm...Very interesting...


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Its really rock solid


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 5, 2007)

I am of the view that the human beings will never encounter another beings who are like them. If at all human beings encounter any living being it will be in a form that is least expected.


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 5, 2007)

It is rock which is in the shape of human skull.

Interesting.......


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 6, 2007)

oh the predator eh !...look around u might find an Arnie lookalike stone too !


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2007)

so now the question is "*who sculpted that rock into human skull ?*"


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 6, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
They call him... Na-tu-re... wherever he is...


----------



## luckypayal (Mar 6, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yea... hope to see a "Man on MARS" documentary soon...


 
hehehehehe


----------



## cooldip10 (Mar 6, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> that was supposed to be a joke.



 I'm not jokin man!!  Seriously the thing which I had written was said by a scientist!!


----------



## alok4best (Mar 7, 2007)

may be some astronomer died on MARS


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2007)

Who knows...maybe Terminator 2 Judgement day happened there


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

^^May be T3


----------



## ketanbodas (Mar 7, 2007)

looks so but cant be


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 7, 2007)

wHAT??????????/


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey check may be "You Know whom" is this


----------

